# What do you think when you hear 'Tea Party'?



## Synthaholic (May 15, 2013)

Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.


----------



## Warrior102 (May 15, 2013)

I hear one of three current Obama Administration scandals.


----------



## Google (May 15, 2013)

Go to hell.  You have no point to make.  Flimsy, lame attempt at rationalizing the illegal actions taken by the IRS.  

Yes, the OWS organizations were deserving of their tax-exempt status despite the violence, sexual assault, rioting, ect, ect.  God bless 'em.


----------



## whitehall (May 15, 2013)

Of course it's politics. Nobody denies that. I imagine if you included the words fear and hatred you would get the majority of the radical left to check the box.


----------



## CA_Concerned (May 15, 2013)

Lost opportunity.

America needs a viable 3rd party badly. Problem is, much of the things that TP'ers originally rallied around are things that do, in fact, suck about this country.

Unfortunately the overall inability to understand the collusion between both parties when it comes to selling out to corporate interests for the sake of re-election $$'s makes real change too complex. TP'ers don't understand that they're supporting the same people who screwed them. Just like Liberals refuse to see how their own leaders have sold them out as well.

All of us fail to see that this f'ing circus in Washington is obscuring the fact that as a whole, Congress and the POTUS are failing us economically and are destroying our future. Now that we have plenty of scandals for the MSM to feed us, responsible choices for correcting our financial problems need not be addressed.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (May 15, 2013)

I think of where the Tea party began in 2007. Rallying for Ron paul's 2008 presidential bid.


----------



## Avorysuds (May 15, 2013)

I don't think either of the options. I put education of the two options as I see them as a voter base that gets their information through educating themselves with information from the internet, books and the constitution. In then end, its all about politics.... Making your poll, well kinda stupid. 

When I hear TP it depends on who is saying it. For instance, when I hear you say TP I think of a bigoted hater looking to try and score a few political points based on their lack of understanding and education of what the TP is.


----------



## Black_Label (May 15, 2013)

Where is the "brainwashed morons" option?


----------



## Avorysuds (May 15, 2013)

I guess I didn't pick up that the OP was trying to defend the IRS from illegal actions.... Progressives really do want a Dictator/King after all...


----------



## Erand7899 (May 15, 2013)

I see left wing politics coming out of the shadows and into the full glare of the sunlight for all to see.  At least, for all those who want to see.

Your dishonest poll is an if/or false assumption.  The various Tea Parties are both educational and political.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (May 15, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Where is the "brainwashed morons" option?



That's in the "what do you think of when you hear Progressive Authoritarian" thread. Derp.


----------



## Avorysuds (May 15, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Where is the "brainwashed morons" option?



That's one of the options under the questions asking "What do you think of when you hear the word Progressive." So, wrong thread.


----------



## Stephanie (May 15, 2013)

Boy, the left doesn't just dislike their their fellow Americans because they have different political views, they HATE THEM..

But they get this from their left wing hate sites, and even their own Democrat Representatives..

so it any wonder?


----------



## Avorysuds (May 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the "brainwashed morons" option?
> ...



Now that's funny.... we said the same thing within seconds lol.... Maybe we are brainwashed lol!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 15, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.



Education? Really?

Only an idiot would identify the TPM with education.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 15, 2013)

When I hear "Tea Party" I think about the seething hatred that liberals profess for them, and I'm assured they must be doing something right.

If a liberal hates you, you're living a productive life.


----------



## Erand7899 (May 15, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Where is the "brainwashed morons" option?



Thats located in the "Why did you vote for Obama?" poll.


----------



## Liberaservative (May 15, 2013)

The question presumes political organizations can't be educational.

The word that comes to mind when I hear the term, "Tea Party?"

Maligned.


----------



## Google (May 15, 2013)

It took a day before leftist blogs began justifying what the IRS did.  These are the same people that made Bush out to be the Boogie-man reading our emails and spying on Quakers.  

To be a liberal is to hold two completely contradictory ideas completely in harmony within their mind.  Hypocrites to the core.


----------



## bornright (May 15, 2013)

The Tea Party is a group that is multi racial, employed or retired, male, female, law abiding, parents, grandparents, military veterans or supporters of the military, pay their taxes, donate to charities, want equal rights and opportunities for all Americans, trust and believe in the Constitution, that love their country.


----------



## Stephanie (May 15, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> When I hear "Tea Party" I think about the seething hatred that liberals profess for them, and I'm assured they must be doing something right.
> 
> If a liberal hates you, you're living a productive life.



Isn't that the truth.
look how many years they have been obsessed with Rush and Fox news

and now it's the people of the Tea Party their own FELLOW AMERCIANS

Some on the left are very sad, hateful and small people if you ask me


----------



## Black_Label (May 15, 2013)

Avorysuds said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the "brainwashed morons" option?
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueywqUBW3oM]YOU GOT FAIL HORN'D! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Erand7899 (May 15, 2013)

Google said:


> It took a day before leftist blogs began justifying what the IRS did.  These are the same people that made Bush out to be the Boogie-man reading our emails and spying on Quakers.
> 
> To be a liberal is to hold two completely contradictory ideas completely in harmony within their mind.  Hypocrites to the core.



That obvious contradiction is justified in their petty little minds by considering their opposition to be evil.  Anything goes when combating evil.


----------



## Mustang (May 15, 2013)

I chose politics since you didn't have the option of 'crackpots' available in the poll.

Anger junkies would have worked too.


----------



## Avorysuds (May 15, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.
> ...



We live in a taime where people identify "Progressive" as a political ideology as being the same a "Progress," meaning "improving."

Or that being "liberal" means you're not racist despite demanding minorities needing Government assistance to achieve the same goals and standards as non minorities nationalities. 

So anything is possible I guess =D


----------



## Avorysuds (May 15, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Thanks for admitting you failed.


----------



## Little-Acorn (May 15, 2013)

Those are the only choices? I can't be thinking anything else?

Where's the poll entry for "Liberals losing their minds and calling people names"?


----------



## Seawytch (May 15, 2013)

_
IRC 501(c)(4) provides for exemption of:
Civic leagues or organizations not organized for profit but operated exclusively for the promotion of social welfare.

Local associations of employees, the membership of which is limited to the employees of a designated person or persons in a particular municipality and the net earnings of which are devoted exclusively to charitable, educational, or recreational purposes.

The statutory terms disclose that IRC 501(c)(4) embraces two general classifications:

a. Social welfare organizations, and
b. Local associations of employees._

So how is 501 c status applicable to political groups?


----------



## Stephanie (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, Calling people names like Tea baggers and JUSTIFYING it by showing a picture of a 70 something year old man with tea bags on his hat as if HE KNEW what Tea bagging was..

I had never heard of it until the Tea Party and I damn sure would of STOPPED calling people that after I found out what it was..

but did they on the left? 

like I said, small hateful people


----------



## velvtacheeze (May 15, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.



The Tea Party. 

I think of low born white trash.  Trailer park types, overweight.  Wear their Christianity on their sleeve, but don't live very social conservative lives.  Lots of divorce, non-biblical 2nd marriages and  3rd marriages, kids who have sex early and often.  Lots of racism and ethnic anxieties.  Discomfort around blacks. Okay with socialism like Medicare D because the GOP was created it, and furious at liberals for not supporting the Iraq War enough, and blame its flop & failure on them. Seething about the fact that Osama bin Laden was killed under the Presidency of Obama and not a Republican.  Used to be much more open about their Birtherism, but not so open anymore, but they still believe Obama was born in Kenya and not in the US. 

They feel that they are looked down on by liberals, and about that, they could not be more right.


----------



## Mustang (May 15, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> _
> IRC 501(c)(4) provides for exemption of:
> Civic leagues or organizations not organized for profit but operated exclusively for the promotion of social welfare.
> 
> ...



Note what Karl Rove's 501(c)(4) group is doing.

American Crossroads - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Stephanie (May 15, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.
> ...



You are one ugly hearted and hateful human being, I don't care if you are left or right


----------



## TakeAStepBack (May 15, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.
> ...



So you project when hear tea party. interesting.


----------



## Liberaservative (May 15, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> _
> IRC 501(c)(4) provides for exemption of:
> Civic leagues or organizations not organized for profit but operated exclusively for the promotion of social welfare.
> 
> ...


Are "Civic league or organization," and "promotion of social welfare," defined in the statute?  Because, an organization instituted to raise awareness of how a return to our Constitutional principals would benefit society could, be construed as a "Civic league or organization not organized for profit but operated exclusively for the promotion of social welfare."

On the other hand, one could ask if "Organizing For Action," a non-profit 501(c)(4) organization associated with the Obama campaign met with the same onerous and burdensome vetting process to which conservative groups have apparently been subjected.  Hint:  It was not.  In fact, it's approval was fast-tracked by the IRS.

We might agree that overtly political organizations should not be allowed to qualify for non-profit status but, whatever the rules, they need to be applied equally.


----------



## Seawytch (May 15, 2013)

Liberaservative said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...



Absolutely. Go after ALL of them, not just the huge increase of them since Citizens United.


----------



## Liberaservative (May 15, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Liberaservative said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Ah, but the scandal is not about who should and shouldn't be allowed non-profit status.  It is about how this administration used the taxing agency to play ideological favorites.


----------



## nitroz (May 15, 2013)

I vote neither. 

When I hear Tea Party, I think of Right Wing Extremists who are bent on ruining America.


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 15, 2013)

Of course I put politics - no honest person could choose education - that's a joke.

But to be 100% honest the very first word that comes to my mind when I hear the words Tea Party is Peckerwoods.


----------



## nitroz (May 15, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



He is one ugly hearted and hateful human being who is correct with his statement.

The truth is not hate.


----------



## Stephanie (May 15, 2013)

nitroz said:


> I vote neither.
> 
> When I hear Tea Party, I think of Right Wing Extremists who are bent on ruining America.



really?, all them old folks at the Tea party rallies helped make America for you..so you go on being a idiot


----------



## Intense (May 15, 2013)

*Moved To Tea Party Forum*


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 15, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > I vote neither.
> ...



They ARE right wing extremists. And they ARE determined to re-make America in their own image. White and poorly educated, these people are terrified that they cannot compete in today's economy, so they are lashing out against their competition - educated people.


----------



## asterism (May 15, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.



Politics.

What's your point?  They are allowed to engage in political activities and many of the tea party 501(c)(4) applications were eventually approved.  The IRS simply delayed their applications for years causing many groups to miss an election cycle.


----------



## Google (May 15, 2013)

The Atlanta Police Department said that the Tea Party protest in Piedmont Park was one of the most clean and peaceful events they've ever seen.  

The DC Police said the same thing.  

OWS were so disgusting they had disease, rape, murder, and these are the ones that the left thinks is the righteous ones that really love America.  

Hypocrites.


----------



## nitroz (May 15, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > I vote neither.
> ...



Oh, Yeah. 
Imposing religion in America. 
Voting Bush into Office.
Supporting wars overseas in which we don't belong.


Lets not forget where their funding came from.... The Koch Brothers.
Is it OK to call them Koch Suckers?


----------



## t_polkow (May 15, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.


----------



## Stephanie (May 15, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...



Lol, most of them didn't have college educations and they are probably more successful than you or you snooty people on left will ever dream of being..


----------



## Stephanie (May 15, 2013)

nitroz said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...



you are such a parrot. are you even old enough to vote?


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 15, 2013)

Intense said:


> *Moved To Badlands.*



why?


----------



## syrenn (May 15, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.




How many flavors to tea to offer and how many will be coming.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8 (May 15, 2013)

Fucking politics, what else?


----------



## bodecea (May 15, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.
> ...



Bingo!


----------



## bodecea (May 15, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > I vote neither.
> ...



Damn, they're OLD!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (May 15, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...



older and probably taught manners and respect for others than most of you here..Of course they are from the old school, not this snooty new school that teaches,  I'm better than everyone else because I have a college education that a lot of you people attended in this day and age


----------



## George Costanza (May 15, 2013)

What do I think when I hear "Tea Party"?

A bunch of right-wing nut cases.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 15, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Yeah, Calling people names like Tea baggers and JUSTIFYING it by showing a picture of a 70 something year old man with tea bags on his hat as if HE KNEW what Tea bagging was..
> 
> I had never heard of it until the Tea Party and I damn sure would of STOPPED calling people that after I found out what it was..
> 
> ...



I have to agree about what that term meant.  I was innocent of that knowledge, as were most of my associates, acquaintances, and friends.  I guess you have to be "progressive" to understand the unsavory meaning of "tea bagging".


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 15, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...



Their competition?  You mean the OWS scum?  Education does _not_ equal success.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 15, 2013)

Google said:


> The Atlanta Police Department said that the Tea Party protest in Piedmont Park was one of the most clean and peaceful events they've ever seen.
> 
> The DC Police said the same thing.
> 
> ...



Of course the left considers OWS righteous.  After all, the OWS represents everything the left values in a society.  Sloth, lust, greed, pride, envy, wrath, and gluttony were all displayed, encouraged, and celebrated during each and every OWS demonstration.  But it's all OK, 'cause all the OWS scum _feel good_ about their accomplishments.


----------



## bornright (May 15, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.
> ...



You should go to a Tea Party rally with an open mind, look around at the people there, and see if the picture that the media has painted for you is accurate.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 15, 2013)

bornright said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You are laboring under the misconception that he has a mind to open in the first place.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 15, 2013)

Liberaservative said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...



Link on the fast track? (I am not really expecting you to deliver with facts)

Rove's group had no more difficulty than Bill Burton's.


----------



## Connery (May 15, 2013)

Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 15, 2013)

> What do you think when you hear 'Tea Party'?



Mostly republicans, the Old Bush Base, social conservatives, and fiscal extremists, with a few libertarians on the fringe.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 15, 2013)

Liberaservative said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Liberaservative said:
> ...




There is no way they would be able to do that.  

Educate yourself on the wall set up after Watergate.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 15, 2013)

nitroz said:


> I vote neither.
> 
> When I hear Tea Party, I think of *Right Wing Extremists* who are bent on ruining America.




Well, that's political.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 15, 2013)

asterism said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.
> ...




In what possible way???

The IRS didn't prevent them from doing anything.  They just didn't OK them doing it tax-free.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 15, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > *Moved To Badlands.*
> ...


That's what I would like to know.


----------



## Zona (May 15, 2013)

What do you think when you hear 'Tea Party'

Tax cheats


----------



## Synthaholic (May 15, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> What do I think when I hear "Tea Party"?
> 
> A bunch of right-wing nut cases.


I left that option off so that it wouldn't be moved to the Badlands.

But that doesn't really matter, does it?  A Lefty started a thread that's difficult for Righties to argue.  It had to be moved and hidden from sight.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 15, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Calling people names like Tea baggers and JUSTIFYING it by showing a picture of a 70 something year old man with tea bags on his hat as if HE KNEW what Tea bagging was..
> ...


Stephanie is a liar.  It wasn't an old man.


----------



## Liberaservative (May 15, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Liberaservative said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


On what do you base your expectations of me?

dailycaller.com/2013/05/14/irs-official-lerner-approved-exemption-for-obama-brothers-charity]Lois Lerner approved exemption for Obama brother's 'charity' | The Daily Caller

*IRS official Lerner speedily approved exemption for Obama brothers charity*

I can't link because I'm a new member of the forum but, cut and past the above url and read the article.  I was wrong, it wasn't OFA but Obama's half-brother who received special treatment.  OFA, however, did not face any additional scrutiny.

In fact, in the article at the below url, I also found the reference claiming Miller, the "fired" acting commissioner, was over the group that did all this, while it was being done.

huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/15/fbi-irs-investigation_n_3278230.html]FBI Launching IRS Investigation Over Targeting Of Conservative Groups, Eric Holder Says

*FBI Launching IRS Investigation Over Targeting Of Conservative Groups, Eric Holder Says*

"At the time when tea party groups were targeted, Miller was a deputy commissioner who oversaw the division that dealt with tax-exempt organizations."



Synthaholic said:


> Rove's group had no more difficulty than Bill Burton's.


So?


----------



## Synthaholic (May 15, 2013)

bornright said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You mean pictures like this?


----------



## Synthaholic (May 15, 2013)

Liberaservative said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Liberaservative said:
> ...




Sorry - if you are going to use Tucker Carlson's RW site, you will have to come up with another source to back that up.  He is no more trustworthy than Breitbart.

Note that in the first paragraph he calls the charity "shady" yet does not back that up in the least.


As for your "so?":  Burton's and Roves got smooth sailing because they are both known entities.  These fly-by-night teabagger groups that all sprung up in 2010 were not known entities, thus they needed to prove themselves as non-profits.


----------



## Liberaservative (May 15, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Liberaservative said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


So, was the non-profit fast-tracked or not?  I say it was and I'm fairly certain a quick search of the internet will produce non-Carlson confirmation.




Synthaholic said:


> As for your "so?":  Burton's and Roves got smooth sailing because they are both known entities.  These fly-by-night teabagger groups that all sprung up in 2010 were not known entities, thus they needed to prove themselves as non-profits.


Amazing that you're defending that which the IRS has already admitted was wrong.  You do, of course, realize the IRS has confessed to improperly harassing conservative groups seeking 401(c)(4) non-profit status, right?  Simply amazing.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 15, 2013)

What do I think of when I hear Tea Party? Cucumber sandwiches!
 I also think of peaceful groups who haven't hurt anybody even though they are certainly the bane of the far left wing. I also think of liberals so pathetically dishonest that they pretend to be Tea Partiers as they carry racist signs. They've been caught more than once doing that. Of course "racist" now means you paint a Hitler mustache on Obama. If you paint a Hitler mustache on George W. Bush then it's "speaking truth to power". If one wants to point at racism, violence, vandalism and rape one has to go to the OWS crowd.  [ame=http://youtu.be/qGFMA903Mdw]Useful Idiots OWS with Music Part I.m2ts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism (May 16, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



These groups cannot operate unless they are tax-exempt.  Donors generally do not contribute to for-profit groups, media purchases are different, and rules for activities are different.  This is why there are no for-profit groups on the left either.


----------



## bodecea (May 16, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Yeah, Calling people names like Tea baggers and JUSTIFYING it by showing a picture of a 70 something year old man with tea bags on his hat as if HE KNEW what Tea bagging was..
> 
> I had never heard of it until the Tea Party and I damn sure would of STOPPED calling people that after I found out what it was..
> 
> ...



Talk about trying to write history, Stephanie.


----------



## editec (May 16, 2013)

Here's my impression of your average TEA PARTYIST

A patriotic American who busted their asses to make it in America, but one who has the conceit that anyone who is not on board with them is a communist.

They don't really understand why the problems exist (or who to blame) but they are fairly onboard  about WHAT the problems are doing to them.

I could practically say the exact same thing about the OCCUPY WALL STREET  crowd, incidently.


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 16, 2013)

> older and probably taught manners and respect for others


Yeah ... all those signs are soooooo mannerly and respectful ......


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 16, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Calling people names like Tea baggers and JUSTIFYING it by showing a picture of a 70 something year old man with tea bags on his hat as if HE KNEW what Tea bagging was..
> ...



And she NEVER calls people names ......


----------



## asterism (May 16, 2013)

editec said:


> Here's my impression of your average TEA PARTYIST
> 
> A patriotic American who busted their asses to make it in America, but one who has the conceit that anyone who is not on board with them is a communist.
> 
> ...



I think that's accurate.


----------



## Stephanie (May 16, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



really? you go find where I've called ANYONE a ball licker (tea bagger) or Cxxt ..
Many here have been called that by you lovely people..but you go ahead and say I've done it if it makes you feel better


----------



## longknife (May 16, 2013)

I think of average, every day Americans who are sick and tired of government intrusion in their lives. People who realize professional politicians have taken over the seats of government at all levels. People who realize they can no longer sit at home but must step up to actively support candidates who express their beliefs.

They are neither conservative or liberal but consider themselves citizens of the greatest political system ever devised who want to do everything they can to keep it from being destroyedl


----------



## Synthaholic (May 16, 2013)

It's heartening to see that some Righties admitted that the TP are political, despite the fact that they are arguing they are educational.


----------



## Liberaservative (May 16, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> It's heartening to see that some Righties admitted that the TP are political, despite the fact that they are arguing they are educational.


That being said, it's irrelevant to the scandal.

There are equally political progressive "non-profits" that breezed through the process and there were none that joined the ranks of the more than 500 organizations to be affected by the disparate treatment.

The IRS has already stipulated that conservative groups were specifically targeted for scrutiny and harassment.  That's enough to make this scandalous.


----------



## Stephanie (May 16, 2013)

It's disheartening to see the hate for American people from you on the left just because they belong in a Tea party..

Nobody treated the ows the way you people disrespect the Tea party...And that you still dump on the Tea party is even more Amazing even though they have been out of the spotlight for awhile...Now they are back in it because OF THIS ADMINSTATION..it's time to dump on them AGAIN by his cult members

but like I said, their own Representatives and even Obama singled them out to show his hate for them, so why wouldn't they.


----------



## peach174 (May 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.
> ...



Yes they do Educate
What is wrong with them wanting to Educate people on the Constitution and what the schools are implementing with Common Core Education. Talk about indoctrination of our children, Common Core is really bad.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 16, 2013)

Google said:


> Go to hell.  You have no point to make.  Flimsy, lame attempt at rationalizing the illegal actions taken by the IRS.
> 
> Yes, the OWS organizations were deserving of their tax-exempt status despite the violence, sexual assault, rioting, ect, ect.  God bless 'em.



No, he's making an excellent point. The Tea Party is about politics and nothing else.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 16, 2013)

You reactionary Tea Party folks really don't want to act something stupid on Fridays when the president is praying at the mosque.  He has drones at his command.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 16, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.



Why would the Tea Party  have its own forum on a message board (USMB) that is geared toward politics if it is an organization that is about education?  It's completely obvious that the Tea Party is a political organization.


----------



## bornright (May 16, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



I have been to three different Tea Party rallies and was very impressed with the people I saw.  It is obvious you have not been to one.  You will find that everyone is welcome if you behave and don't disrespect others.  Look for yourself and don't pay attention to what I or anyone says about them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 16, 2013)

I am quite sure many TPM members are super people, but so many are irrelevant like Ernie S. and others are racists like Lonestar and buckeye.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am quite sure many TPM members are super people, but so many are irrelevant like Ernie S. and others are racists like Lonestar and buckeye.



Still beating that same old dead horse huh?


----------



## Esmeralda (May 17, 2013)

bornright said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...



And yet they are complete idiots if they think the President is not a Christian.That doesn't recommend them much. Good people?  They say they are about education,  yet it's clear their desire is to misinform.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 17, 2013)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am quite sure many TPM members are super people, but so many are like Ernie S. and others who are racists like Lonestar and buckeye.
> ...


  I will never let up on these losers that hurt America.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




When they are still out there "educating" people that Obamacare is the end of America even after the Supreme Court has ruled it Constitutional, that's politics.

Sorry.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.
> ...


Good point!


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am quite sure many TPM members are super people, but so many are irrelevant like Ernie S. and others are racists like Lonestar and buckeye.
> ...


Is it a White horse or a Black horse?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > I am quite sure many TPM members are super people, but so many are like Ernie S. and others who are racists like Lonestar and buckeye.
> ...



How has the tea party hurt America and please be specific.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 17, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Typical liberal always looking at race.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 17, 2013)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > Still beating that same old dead horse huh?
> ...


  (1) Any racism, such as lonestar's or buckeye's, hurts America.  (2) the TP cost the GOP the presidency through their hatred and rage that scared the rest of America.  (3) And gave more seats to the Democratic majority.  (4) That lost seats in the GOP majority in the House.  (5) Screaming about Benghazi, but failing to mention the attacks and deaths at American missions in Karachi, Tashkent, Damascus, Belgrade, Istanbul, and Sana'a.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 18, 2013)

CA_Concerned said:


> Lost opportunity.


As long as we have _"one man, one vote", _we still have an opportunity.



CA_Concerned said:


> America needs a viable 3rd party badly. Problem is, much of the things that TP'ers originally rallied around are things that do, in fact, suck about this country.


Much of the things the "bagger nation" rallied around, did not exist in the real world!  They protested: 
the raising of taxes, that were actually lowered.
Obama was a socialist (or a marxist), without even knowing what socialism (or marxism) is.
a government take-over of the healthcare system, which is a $2 trillion/yr industry.
If Obama was a socialist and the government took over the healthcare system, there would be no $2 trillion/yr industry, because it would all be government subsidized.  The fact that I was personally charged $36,000 for a "one night stay" in the hospital, is proof that it isn't.



CA_Concerned said:


> Unfortunately the overall inability to understand the collusion between both parties when it comes to selling out to corporate interests for the sake of re-election $$'s makes real change too complex.


It does make changes "complex", not "too" complex.  We can change the system, if we become a well-informed republic. But that ain't gonna happen when most of American's get their information from that "box" in the corner.



CA_Concerned said:


> TP'ers don't understand that they're supporting the same people who screwed them.


Well, there is an obvious limit to their grey matter.



CA_Concerned said:


> Just like Liberals refuse to see how their own leaders have sold them out as well.


Some liberals do, many liberals don't.

I withdrew my support for Obama over 3 years ago, when it became obvious he was going to continue the neocon foreign policy agenda.



CA_Concerned said:


> All of us fail to see that this f'ing circus in Washington is obscuring the fact that as a whole, Congress and the POTUS are failing us economically and are destroying our future.


Not all of us.  You don't.  I don't.  There are many of us who don't.  But the MSM is not going to report that on page 1.



CA_Concerned said:


> Now that we have plenty of scandals for the MSM to feed us, responsible choices for correcting our financial problems need not be addressed.


I certainly hope that is sarcasm?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 18, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.


What do I think?

I can't believe so many American's this  stupid!


----------



## Stephanie (May 18, 2013)

loinboy said:


> CA_Concerned said:
> 
> 
> > Lost opportunity.
> ...



Your hate for the Tea Party is duly noted..as for the rest of your condensending post, they supposedly called him a socialist without knowing what it is and what some people (not just Tea Party) said about the socialist-commie health care called ObamaCare (when people are FORCED to buy it or PAY A FINE by the Government) that Obama shoved on the people..... blaaa blaaa blaaa


----------



## Billo_Really (May 18, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Your hate for the Tea Party is duly noted..


It's not really hate.  It's more like contempt and disdain towards dumbass American's who think they should participate in the politics of this country without educating themselves on the real issues of the day.  As a result, we waste a lot of time and taxpayer dollars on bullshit issues.

Christ, they marched on Washington just 6 months into Obama's first term!  Who the fuck does that?  What the hell can a President (any President) do in his first 6 months that would warrant a march on Washington?  He's still doing his "meet 'n greet", not pushing any noteworthy legislation that would cause such an uproar, yet they marched!  There are only 2 other marches (that size) to rally in Washington:

MLK civil rights march
Iraq anti-war march
Those were real protests regarding real issues. That shows just how stupid the_* "bagger nation" *_is.  They're an astro-turf movement funded by the Koch Brothers, organized by Freedom Works and promoted by Fox.



Stephanie said:


> as for the rest of your condensending post, they supposedly called him a socialist without knowing what it is and what some people (not just Tea Party) said about the socialist-commie health care called ObamaCare (when people are FORCED to buy it or PAY A FINE by the Government) that Obama shoved on the people..... blaaa blaaa blaaa


That proves he's not a socialist!  Not only did the government not take over the healthcare industry, the healthcare lobby made him take out the "public option" and put in the insurance mandate. Instead of Obama being the despotic socialist* baggers *claimed he was, he whinds up being a corporate bitch, doing what he's told like a good little whore!


----------



## earlycuyler (May 18, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.



Neither. I think it better be cold and served with bar-b-q.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 18, 2013)

The current definition of 'social welfare' to qualify organizations for tax-exempt status permits a purportedly educational organization such as the TP to run an overt political agenda within it.


----------



## Sunshine (May 18, 2013)

I think of fine china and little girls in white gloves.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am quite sure many TPM members are super people, but so many are irrelevant like Ernie S. and others are racists like Lonestar and buckeye.



I am quite sure that many [Deomcrats, Republicans, Christians, Hindus, blacks, Chinese, ____________] are super people, but many are irrelevant and others are racists.

Wow!  I see how that works.  Just pick some demographic you don't care for and apply the talking points labels of the day.


----------



## Stephanie (May 18, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am quite sure many TPM members are super people, but so many are irrelevant like Ernie S. and others are racists like Lonestar and buckeye.
> ...



good ole Jakie the fakie Republican..


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 18, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am quite sure many TPM members are super people, but so many are irrelevant like Ernie S. and others are racists like Lonestar and buckeye.
> ...



Thanks.  That's what folks do on the board, Gallant Warrior, to all groups.  But . . . that does not make some of the observations incorrect.  We are fortunate here that most of the crazies in the TP are a very small group that follow Glenn Beck and most of the nuts to the far left are nothing more than recycled McGovernites.

If folks would use terms, definitions, and historical narratives honestly and accurately, the Board would be a much better forum.  However, that would mean the extremists would have little to say and a few (maybe more than a few) would take their mean-spiritedness elsewhere.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 18, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> good ole Jakie the fakie Republican..



Your type of board poster is correctly described immediately above.  You need to learn and honestly use terms and definitions.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The current definition of 'social welfare' to qualify organizations for tax-exempt status permits a purportedly educational organization such as the TP to run an overt political agenda within it.



Do you think an organization like ACORN should be granted tax exempt status?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 18, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The current definition of 'social welfare' to qualify organizations for tax-exempt status permits a purportedly educational organization such as the TP to run an overt political agenda within it.
> ...



No, ACORN does not deserve such status.  I think the qualification of tax-exempt organization is fraudulent, a way to push propaganda and channel money.  Both parties do it, I think.

I say take away all tax-exempt statuses, including religious: level the playing field.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 18, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think an organization like ACORN should be granted tax exempt status?


ACORN no longer exists!

BTW, everything said about them from the right, turned out to be one big lie!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Somebody else, loinboy, I think, mentioned that he considers TP folks to be poorly educated about political issues.  That condemnation, too, can be applied across the entire spectrum of voters (and non-voters).  He also observed that too many people nowadays get their information from the boob tube, and he's right.  So, I wonder, if you substitute 'Tea Party' in the title of the OP with...let's say, Muslim, how would the people responding to that correlate to their responses here, now?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I don't see a problem with eliminating tax exempt status.  All the Fed has to do is eliminate the tax exemptions for charitable contributions.  Then we wouldn't have to read so-called news about the Clinton's contributing their used undies to charity.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2013)

loinboy said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think an organization like ACORN should be granted tax exempt status?
> ...



Did I say it still existed?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 18, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Muslim, Christian, Jew?  I think a lot of fury would ensue.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 18, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



  I would think the rich supporters of the Bushes and the Clintons can easily contribute to their libraries and programs without charitable deduction.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Hard to say whether they would, or not.  Lot's the non-rich, like myself, manage to find ways to contribute to our communities.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 18, 2013)

One always finds a way to contribute through time or effort or money or all three if one is committed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2013)

I wonder what would happen to charitable contributions if they were eliminated as a tax break?  Lots of big companies and wealthy people do contribute a lot of money to a wide range of programs.  The wealthy established lots of charitable foundations long before the tax exemptions existed.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 18, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> Did I say it still existed?


You spoke of them in the present tense!

I'm not a mind reader!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2013)

loinboy said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Did I say it still existed?
> ...



Actually, this is what I wrote:


> Do you think an organization like ACORN should be granted tax exempt status?


I used ACORN as an example of a type of organization, there is no specific indication of present or past tense.  You read it one way.  I'm really not in the mood to make this some big issue about semantics.  
I will ask you the question.  Do you think organizations like ACORN should be granted tax exempt status?


----------



## Synthaholic (May 18, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




'Should be' is present tense.

'Should have been' is past tense.

You're a Limey, so I don't expect you to talk no good English.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 18, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> I used ACORN as an example of a type of organization, there is no specific indication of present or past tense.  You read it one way.  I'm really not in the mood to make this some big issue about semantics.
> I will ask you the question.  Do you think organizations like ACORN should be granted tax exempt status?


Okay, when you put it that way, my answer is "no", organizations like ACORN (was), should not receive "tax exempt status", because that is for organizations who don't take part in the political process. Organizations who do, should lose that status.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 18, 2013)

loinboy said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I used ACORN as an example of a type of organization, there is no specific indication of present or past tense.  You read it one way.  I'm really not in the mood to make this some big issue about semantics.
> ...



Thanks for the answer.  I see we agree on this point.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 19, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



But gallantwarrior didn't say "Do you think ACORN should be granted tax exempt status?"  gallantwarrior referred to organizations "like" ACORN, not ACORN specifically.  ACORN is just an example of a type of organization.

So, should that "type" of organization be granted tax free status?


----------



## editec (May 19, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> I wonder what would happen to charitable contributions if they were eliminated as a tax break?  Lots of big companies and wealthy people do contribute a lot of money to a wide range of programs.  The wealthy established lots of charitable foundations long before the tax exemptions existed.



Churches nationwide would become insolvent for one thing.

I suspect that _most charity money_ is ALREADY beyond taxation as it is coming from already well funded Charitable Foundations.


----------



## Friends (Jun 11, 2013)

When I think of teabaggers I think of people who have trouble spelling, and who think they do not need the government for anything, even though most live off of Social Security and Medicare.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 11, 2013)

Friends said:


> When I think of teabaggers I think of people who have trouble spelling, and who think they do not need the government for anything, even though most live off of Social Security and Medicare.



oh right, they live lavish lives off Social security, that is why a lot of Seniors still have to WORK after they RETIRE.. AND by the way they PAID INTO SS ALL THEIR WORKING LIVES yet you spit them for drawing it.....you are the perfect example of a no class hateful liberal and have no room to talk about others


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 11, 2013)

When I hear of Tea Party I think of victims of a corrupt and abusive IRS. They are certainly waking up after the government stepped on them and tried to wipe them out of existence. If the liberals were pissed off at them in the past, they're about to get REALLY pissed off at them now. Nothing strengthens an organization than being proven right. The Tea Party warned against the tyranny of a big government. The IRS has proven every point the Tea Party made was correct. Let's sit back, have some popcorn, and watch the Obamanites go nuts!


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 11, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> When I hear of Tea Party I think of victims of a corrupt and abusive IRS. They are certainly waking up after the government stepped on them and tried to wipe them out of existence. If the liberals were pissed off at them in the past, they're about to get REALLY pissed off at them now. Nothing strengthens an organization than being proven right. The Tea Party warned against the tyranny of a big government. The IRS has proven every point the Tea Party made was correct. Let's sit back, have some popcorn, and watch the Obamanites go nuts!



You see a lot of people dismiss the abuse by the Irs because they are the Tea Party..How they can take the side of Government abuse over their fellow Americans is sad

I like and agree with your post..


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 11, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > When I hear of Tea Party I think of victims of a corrupt and abusive IRS. They are certainly waking up after the government stepped on them and tried to wipe them out of existence. If the liberals were pissed off at them in the past, they're about to get REALLY pissed off at them now. Nothing strengthens an organization than being proven right. The Tea Party warned against the tyranny of a big government. The IRS has proven every point the Tea Party made was correct. Let's sit back, have some popcorn, and watch the Obamanites go nuts!
> ...



Thank you. I shall await for your rep.


----------



## Friends (Aug 9, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > When I think of teabaggers I think of people who have trouble spelling, and who think they do not need the government for anything, even though most live off of Social Security and Medicare.
> ...



Social Security and Medicare are two of the most expensive programs in the federal budget. They are not paid for with gold coins stored in the basement of the Treasury Building. They are paid for with current taxes. It is not possible to cut taxes and balance the budget without making deep cuts in both programs.


----------



## birddog (Aug 9, 2013)

Friends said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



That's a lie!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.



Generally, I think a Democrat is going to be saying something incredibly stupid, like this.

Boston Tea Party Was Act Of Terrorism? Texas Public Schools Teaching New History Lesson


----------



## Friends (Aug 10, 2013)

birddog said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


 
How is it a lie? Document your factual assertions from credible sources.


----------



## Friends (Aug 10, 2013)

When I think of teabaggers I think of a mob of hysterical old cranks. It is not possible to cut taxes, maintain current Social Security and Medicare payments, and balance the budget. They are too stupid to realize that.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 10, 2013)

Friends said:


> When I think of teabaggers I think of a mob of hysterical old cranks. It is not possible to cut taxes, maintain current Social Security and Medicare payments, and balance the budget. They are too stupid to realize that.



Impossible huh? ever heard of cutting some Government AGENCIES from this bloated Government? so who is stupid? go back to school
you're don't impress with calling people, teabaggers


----------



## Friends (Aug 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > When I think of teabaggers I think of a mob of hysterical old cranks. It is not possible to cut taxes, maintain current Social Security and Medicare payments, and balance the budget. They are too stupid to realize that.
> ...


 
National defense, Social Security, and Medicare together are 55.1 percent of the budget.

federal budget pie chart - Google Search

53.3% of Republicans are opposed to tax increases on the rich and major cuts in  Social Security, National Defense and Medical.
http://www.dartmouth.edu/~benv/files/poll responses by party ID.pdf

I imagine that the teabaggers are even less responsible on this than Republicans as a whole.


----------



## Zona (Aug 10, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.



Sarah Palin.

That says it all for me.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 10, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Let's see who here is honest and who isn't.  This is a public poll.



Politics

since the Boston Tea Party is rarely mentioned


----------



## Zona (Aug 10, 2013)

Really look at this pic.  It sums up the tea party perfectly.


----------



## Zona (Aug 10, 2013)

And of course....


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 11, 2013)

Zona said:


> Really look at this pic.  It sums up the tea party perfectly.





would you like me to link images of the union gatherings?

ya know, the ones where they brought in the socialist and communist parties?

Then left piles of filth all over DC...


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 11, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Really look at this pic.  It sums up the tea party perfectly.
> ...



Only if you can prove without a doubt that:



they were Union gatherings
they brought in the socialist and communist parties
they left piles of filth all over DC


Be prepared for me to use your own wingnut tactics against you, if you try.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 11, 2013)

Another piece of shit conservative:


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 11, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



seiu and communist party - Yahoo! Image Search Results


I'm shocked, SHOCKED you missed this n the news


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 11, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Another piece of shit conservative:



wasn't that one of the shirts that was declared bullshit?

a faked photo?

yea, yea it was


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 11, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


You linked to a bunch of pictures.

I'm shocked...SHOCKED that you don't have any evidence.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 11, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Another piece of shit conservative:
> ...


Another claim that you can't back up?

Your two thumbs are obviously up your ass.


----------



## antique4xpu (Sep 1, 2013)

i hear the words tea party and i think ....... red neck , inbred , hillbillies who think sarah palin is as smart as they are ....... and perhaps she is ...... lol


----------

